# Epson Home Cinema 720



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Last night I went to a friend's house to take a look at and put my amateur calibration skills to the test on this particular pj. After spending about an hour or so messing with some of the stock settings to get them close to acceptable, we stumbled upon a factory setting called sRGB. Art at pj review had ignored that setting but we were curious so we took some readings with this setting. I was pleasantly surprised at the results. This is the gray scale run with no adjustments.










The gamut (didn't save the data :wits-end: ) was the best I've seen from the factory in my limited experience. The only thing that we adjusted were the black and white levels. I don't believe any other settings were available for adjustment.

I'll update this when I go back after there are some hours on the bulb. But if you have one of these, I'd suggest sRGB out of the box as a starting point. Keep in mind that all projectors are different and that while this was the 'cat's meow' for us, it may not be for you. :T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

What colorimeter and software was that?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Anthony said:


> What colorimeter and software was that?


CalMAN 3.41 is running on my laptop IIRC. And the colorimeter is a Colormunki Create.


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

I just bought this projector, so far I'm loving the blacks, color and brightness of the unit. The reviews also showed the projector is decent on the settings right from the factory. Theater Black 1 seems to be my favorite. Dynamic is so bright that you have to turn on all the lights.


----------



## rannalf (Aug 21, 2009)

I just bought this as well. I am a total noob when it comes to PJs, but the picture quality and color seems outstanding, even on my completely un-prepped builder grade, off white wall. Amazing. I am building a 54"x96" BOC screen to go in there, so until I paint it I will play with a white screen. So far (although it IS new and bright), I am liking the Theater1 the best as well. I will definitely try the sRGB tonight though.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The particular setup that I worked on was using a Elite VMax screen with Max White material. for their viewing preferences, they really need a gray screen. The blacks were a little washed out. Plus this pj has a lot of lumens to spare for a gray screen.

Unfortunately, Elite dosen't have a gray material for this screen. I believe they're looking into a Silvermax now.


----------

